# Phantasm (1979)



## Starbeast (Jun 19, 2011)

PHANTASM​ 






 
(rare trailer)​ 


I chose this preview because it shows very little of the movie.
This film is one of my ultimate favorite cult classic movies, I've lost count how many times I've seen this eerie horror film.​


----------



## dask (Jun 19, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> PHANTASM​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, saw it at the drive-in when it came out. Pretty darn good.


----------



## Diggler (Jun 19, 2011)

This is a hands down classic! Surprisingly the sequels were equally good as well. I remember the first time I saw this on DVD, blew my mind I tell you!


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 19, 2011)

I remember it being interesting but this will have to go on my see-it-again list.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 19, 2011)

As a teenager I worked at a movie theater and watched the film quiite a few times, 
I was enchanted by the theme music,
and a few years later I was able to obtain the album.​ 
Here is another fan of the haunting theme, Don DePaola.
I really like his guitar accompaniment.​


----------



## Diggler (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been a fan of extreme music since before I can remember. There was a Scandinavian death metal band by the name of Entombed, that did an excellent cover of the theme song back in 1990. 

Skip to 3.40 to hear it, unless like me you also enjoy the heavier things in life and listen to the whole song. 






I have to admit that while I love the theme song, it was the tune they bashed out on the front porch that I loved.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 20, 2011)

Diggler said:


> I have to admit that while I love the theme song, it was the tune they bashed out on the front porch that I loved.


 
Wow, I really like that scene too!  I almost placed it in the "Favorite Scene" thread.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 11, 2011)

*1971 Plymouth Barracuda*



 








(factory built original)​ 


The Die-cast collector model
(white interior)​


----------

